# FNG Help



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

TFO series 1 9 weight or ovis 909 2 , I'm new to fly fishing and found a store that has the orvis for 89 dollars.I guess the question is for ease of casting which one is best for newby.Thanks


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

_"Modern rods from reputable brands are almost always good enough to get the job done."_ I think that's what deerfly has been preaching to me ;D IMO though I think that you will find that both cast decent enough to make you happy as you learn more about fly fishing. 

Back to your original question. There are so many choices out there it will be tough to get someone with experience using those two particular rods. Your best bet would be to go try them both. If you can take a buddy who knows how to cast with you and have him try them to help in the decision process. Otherwise refer to my first statement. Good luck!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> _"Modern rods from reputable brands are almost always good enough to get the job done."_ I think that's what deerfly has been preaching to me  ;D IMO though I think that you will find that both cast decent enough to make you happy as you learn more about fly fishing.
> 
> Back to your original question. There are so many choices out there it will be tough to get someone with experience using those two particular rods. Your best bet would be to go try them both. If you can take a buddy who knows how to cast with you and have him try them to help in the decision process. Otherwise refer to my first statement. Good luck!


I agree


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

tfo would be my recomendation


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks guys ,the TFO's seem to get the nod for being the most forgiving.I've been learning to cast on an early 70's wonder rod [smiley=hangman.gif]I'm getting 40 foot cast with that log and can't wait to move on up with a 'real' rod.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Here you go. 9' 9wt TFO. Killer price. Snatch it up.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220922253


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know what model Orvis you are looking at, but the TFO Series 1 is very slow. That's not necessarily bad for a beginner. However, if you don't get some instruction, it will be like trying to learn golf by yourself---you teach yourself a lot of bad habits. Being in Central Florida I assume you will be using it for bass. The reel is not too important for bass fishing but the line in very important when you try to throw a big bass bug. Look at a Sci Angler "headstart" or a "bass bug taper". The headstart is a good line for a good price.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Here you go. 9' 9wt TFO. Killer price. Snatch it up.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220922253


roger that, its definitely a great price. Although that TiCr-X is going to be a bit fast for a beginner. If you decide get it you may want to consider a 10wt line to slow it down some until you grow into it.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

> I don't know what model Orvis you are looking at, but the TFO Series 1 is very slow. That's not necessarily bad for a beginner. However, if you don't get some instruction, it will be like trying to learn golf by yourself---you teach yourself a lot of bad habits. Being in Central Florida I assume you will be using it for bass. The reel is not too important for bass fishing but the line in very important when you try to throw a big bass bug.  Look at a Sci Angler "headstart" or a "bass bug taper". The headstart is a good line for a good price.


The orvis is a clearwater 909-2


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a clearwater 908 4, which I like a lot, but take my opinion with a grain of salt...I don't really know what I'm talking about. ;D


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

> I have a clearwater 908 4, which I like a lot, but take my opinion with a grain of salt...I don't really know what I'm talking about.  ;D


Thanks for the replies all I know about fly fishing will fit on a grain of salt! [smiley=dunce.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

The Clearwater is also a slow rod. I suspect that they are comparable.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

my first fly rod was a TFO series1 9# ... i still have it and the feel it gives is awesome!
I bought it because I was after largemouth and eventually reds... I could not afford 2 rods.
Loaded it with SA mastery series largemouth floating line. Just magic.

I also own the professional series 9# from TFO tooootally different animal... but the series 1 lets just say ... it WILL teach you how to cast.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I sencond the vote for the TFO. I just taught my girlfriend to fly fish using a TFO 8w. It is a very forgiving rod. Great for any first timer.


----------

